# Noch eine Frage zu GEF



## nachdenklich (9. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

cih habe mir ein GEF-Plugin auf Basis des shapes Examples aus den GEF Beispielen erstellt, was auch sehr gut funktioniert. Nun möchte ich das meine Figure Objekte im Diagramm am Raster ausgerichtet werden und dieses Raster soll auch noch angezeigt werden.

Allerdings habe ich bisher nicht herausgefunden wie ich das anstellen kann. Hat da jemand mal einen Tipp für mich?

mfg
nachdenklich


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2008)

Mit GMF erstellte GEF PlugIns können das zB von Haus aus.
Wenn ich das gerade Richtig im Kopf habe, such mal nach SnapToHelper


----------



## nachdenklich (19. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

danke, das hat mir sehr geholfen.

Ich muss aber nochmal nerven. Ich habe nun einen kleinen Editor geschrieben in dem man einige grafische Objekte erzeugen, verschieben usw. kann. Was muss ich aber tun damit das beim Verschieben, Resizen und Erstellen einer meiner grafischen Objekt angezeigt transparente graue Rechteck durch eine von mir definfierte Figur ersetzt wird? Da habe ich im Netz bisher nichts finden können was mir weiterhilft.

vielen Dank
nachdenklich


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2008)

In der Regel ist die EditPolicy in der PRIMARY_DRAG_ROLE dafür verantwortlich.
Wenn deine EditPolicy in dieser Rolle von NonResizeableEditPolicy erbt, dann musst du *createDragSourceFeedbackFigure* überschreiben.


----------



## nachdenklich (1. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

nochmals danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Und wie das so immer ist hat man eine Frage beantwortet und schon kommt mindestens eine neue Frage auf:

Eines von meinen Parts soll nur eine LInie sein (nur horizontal oder vertikal). Nun habe ich in der ResizableEditPolicy die Methode setDirections() gefunden die aus meiner Sicht genau dafür sorgen sollte wenn ich ihr das Argument PositionConstraints.HORIZONTAL | PositionConstraints.VERTICAL übergebe. Allerdings funktioniert das leider nicht.

Was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## Gast (13. Okt 2008)

Ich glaube in dem  Kommetar steht, dass du dort PositionConstants.NORTH | EAST | WEST | SOUTH übergeben und nicht Vertical/Horizontal verwenden mußt.


----------

